# iPhone Bluetooth with BMW's



## chrisproia (Jul 31, 2007)

is the iPhone even compatible with the BMW?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

chrisproia said:


> is the iPhone even compatible with the BMW?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2484842&postcount=5


----------



## chrisproia (Jul 31, 2007)

Technic said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2484842&postcount=5


thanks Technic!


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

grantcv1 said:


> I was able to pair my iPhone with no problem, but it seems to only auto-activate occasionally. More often than not, it seems to have problems seeing the iPhone. After fiddling for a few minutes, it always works itself out. I don't really see this situation being workable in the long run. I want to just get it my car and have things work.


I was having the same problem (May build E92) and the latest iPhone firmware seems to have fixed. Give it a try.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Yep, the latest iPhone firmware revision is worth a try (v1.0.1). Several Safari-related security bugs are addressed, as listed on Apple's website, but there are other unlisted bug fixes as well. Until I upgraded the firmware yesterday, my iPhone was not playing music through a Kensington FM transmitter. Today, it works great in both normal and airplane mode, and mutes the music when a call is active.


----------



## snickers (Aug 14, 2007)

*Iphone with BMW Ipod adapter 06 x5*

Does the BMW ipod adapter provide any functionality such as charging and control of itunes from the steering wheel of the iphone?


----------



## snickers (Aug 14, 2007)

kcdude said:


> Can anyone comment?...going phone shopping today.


Did you get the iphone to charge and play with the via the Ipod connector? thanks


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Bikey said:


> One of the iPhone's bugs is the WiFi/Bluetooth interference. If WiFi is on you may get significant interference with the bluetooth connection. Turn off WiFi and bluetooth works perfectly. I hope Apple is able to fix this one with a firmware or software update. For now it is a minor irritant.


I hope not, but it looks like the interference issue you reported might be unavoidable. According to the info posted here, the voice dropouts with WiFi enabled are considered "normal operaton for Bluetooth 1.1 hardware" 

BTW, there's some good info in this datasheet regarding iPhone compatibility with different BMW models and known issues. Hopefully Apple can address most of the other issues with a firmware update. It's possible the compatibility chart is conservative, as hands-free iPhone v1.0.1 calling has been working great in my 330 Coupe, with a build date nearly one year prior to the June 2006 date listed in the table.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

E90Alan said:


> I was having the same problem (May build E92) and the latest iPhone firmware seems to have fixed. Give it a try.


Apple has released another firmware update for the iPhone - v1.0.2. Contains bug fixes according to Apple. The update took only 3 minutes, and it's been rock solid since. v1.0.1 was less than steller for me - the touch screen locked up in the middle of a long drive with music playing and Bluetooth enabled. Required a hard reset to clear it (depress home and sleep buttons simultaneously for 10 sec).


----------



## zerock (Jun 29, 2006)

hmm i guess its wifi off while driving.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Seems so - maybe even when connected to any Bluetooth device. Bluetooth 2.0 and Wi-Fi 802.11b/g devices (like iPhone) utilize the same 2.4 GHz frequency spectrum, so interference is likely. I tried placing a hands-free call from my car this morning - for the first time with Wi-Fi enabled. The voice dropouts were severe, making the connection unusable.

Other devices which utilize the 2.4 GHz spectrum and hence might cause interference are microwave ovens, cordless phones, baby monitors, security cameras.

Apple would be able to mitigate this problem by adding 802.11a, which operates in the relatively uncrowded 5 GHz band. But at least for now, iPhone doesn't support it - I suspect because 'a' is not as widely deployed as 'b/g' in the consumer world.


----------



## Brandon01 (Sep 5, 2006)

*The problem isn't the iPhone - it's the BMW*

I also experience static and voice dropouts when using my iPhone over bluetooth on my '07 X3. Turning off WiFi on the iPhone isn't a solution to the problem, it's a very poor work-around.

Sounds like BMWs built before the dates listed below have a 1.1 Bluetooth adapter, which does not have adaptive frequency hopping added in newer Bluetooth revisions (1.2+), and is getting interference from the WiFi adapter on the iPhone. It appears newer BMW builds have a 1.2+ adapter and are free of this problem. From the .pdf linked to in a post three back:

7. Static / interference noise causes by Wi-Fi®
On vehicles up to 3/07 production (X5 & Z4 up to 4/07) during an active phone call, the
hands free audio may intermittently drop out caused by the WiFi® of the handset. This
is considered normal operation for Bluetooth 1.1 hardware. To avoid the audio drops,
the WiFi function of the handset needs to be deactivated.
Settings  Wi-Fi Network and turn Wi-Fi Off.​
I'd be interested to know if BMW would provide a Bluetooth module swap out for those of us experiencing this problem - either under warranty or at cost.


----------



## TisorkA (Jan 6, 2008)

Desiboy said:


> Paired my iphone with my 05 e46 330xi yesterday. Worked like a charm. No real noticeable decline in battery life, although if I was using it constantly in the car, I'm sure I'd start seeing one.


How, I can't get mine to dial, everything else works though


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Here's how pairing/dialing works on my E46:

To pair:
1. Turn iPhone on.
2. Ignition key in position 1 or higher.
3. Browse on iPhone to Settings->General->Bluetooth and enable Bluetooth.
4. Your BMW should now be discovered under "Devices", and a new window opens on the iPhone requesting your PIN.
5. Enter the PIN and confirm the entry. Your BMW shows as "Paired" on the device list.

The iPhone Bluetooth symbol is colored blue when iPhone is connected, grey otherwise. At connection time, your iPhone contact list will be copied into the BMW phone directory.

To dial:
1. Use the up and down arrows on the steering wheel to scroll through the phone directory.
2. Push the call button to dial, and then again at the end to hang up.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Brandon01 said:


> I'd be interested to know if BMW would provide a Bluetooth module swap out for those of us experiencing this problem - either under warranty or at cost.


Has anyone actually heard of anyone getting a bluetooth module swap out to resolve the wifi interference issue?


----------



## Patty74 (Jan 15, 2008)

C3Po said:


> Here's how pairing/dialing works on my E46:
> 
> To pair:
> 1. Turn iPhone on.
> ...


I was never given a "pin". I got all the way through the paring until the pin. Where can I find more info regarding that?


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Sorry - a better choice of words would have been a "Bluetooth Passkey". It's a four-digit number printed on a 6" x 8" card that's bundled with the owner's manuals for your car.


----------



## Patty74 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

permesso said:


> Has anyone actually heard of anyone getting a bluetooth module swap out to resolve the wifi interference issue?


I sent an email to BMW NA this morning regarding this issue, and will post back if they provide any new information.


----------



## blockpavick (Dec 22, 2004)

*iPhone with E46*

FWIW, I have a 2005 325xiT, production October 2004, Premium package with BMW Assist and factory bluetooth. My iPhone pairs fine, phonebook contact transfers (to avoid slow phonebook scroll, it is best to only have 1 phone number per contact) and I have not yet noticed any connection problems with WiFi enabled. It has only been a week so far and about 20 calls.

Joe B.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

What version iPhone firmware are you running?

After reading your post I made a hands-free call today on the way home from work. Worked like a charm - no interference. Looks like Apple addressed the issue in a firmware update. I'm running 1.1.3. Anyone else still having problems?

The email response from BMWNA was not helpful - the policy is no tech support over email.


----------



## blockpavick (Dec 22, 2004)

I am using the latest firmware, 1.1.3
Just got the iPhone about 10 days ago, and have only used it with 1.1.3 since it is new to me.

Joe B.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

C3Po said:


> What version iPhone firmware are you running?
> 
> After reading your post I made a hands-free call today on the way home from work. Worked like a charm - no interference. Looks like Apple addressed the issue in a firmware update. I'm running 1.1.3. Anyone else still having problems?
> 
> The email response from BMWNA was not helpful - the policy is no tech support over email.


I am using firmware 1.1.3 on my iphone and progman 25 on my 2006 330i (e90). Problem is definitely still there. Occasionally, it does work. Symptom are that I can't hear my caller but they can hear me fine. It is like the sound is just dropped. If I turn off wifi, problem goes away entirely.


----------



## Jonesy16 (Jul 19, 2007)

I, too, have performed the bluetooth retrofit on my '04 325i (e46). It was working perfectly with my motorola e815 and now that I have an iphone (16gb) it's useless. The phone will pair but will not transmit the audio from the phone to the car and after attempting to make or receive a call, seems to lock up the car's phone system. I believe I have a 6th generation ULF module, has anyone had luck by changing to a newer generation, or is this thing only compatible with the bluetooth/assist combo unit? Thanks.


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

FWIW I'm using a factory-installed BT/Assist combo unit, Gen 6.5 ULF (between 6 and 7).

Did you try disabling WiFi on your phone?


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

permesso said:


> I am using firmware 1.1.3 on my iphone and progman 25 on my 2006 330i (e90). Problem is definitely still there. Occasionally, it does work. Symptom are that I can't hear my caller but they can hear me fine. It is like the sound is just dropped. If I turn off wifi, problem goes away entirely.


I just did the new (released yesterday) iPhone software update, and it seems to have taken care of the problem on my late 2005 build 525i. With my phone, the problem seemed to resolve itself about 10-15 seconds into the call, but did not occur at all if I turned wifi off. Now it seems to be working OK with wifi still on.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

travel4B said:


> I just did the new (released yesterday) iPhone software update, and it seems to have taken care of the problem on my late 2005 build 525i. With my phone, the problem seemed to resolve itself about 10-15 seconds into the call, but did not occur at all if I turned wifi off. Now it seems to be working OK with wifi still on.


Sorry, nevermind.  The bluetooth/wifi conflict persists.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

travel4B said:


> Sorry, nevermind.  The bluetooth/wifi conflict persists.


Way to get my hopes up  I thought there was a new update just release (beyond 1.1.3 which was released in Jan) and a fix. I am just kidding. I assume it would require a BMW module update/swap to resolve at this point. I am just curious if anyone with an original BMW bluetooth module had it swapped / upgraded and it resolved their issues.


----------



## erikita (Jan 21, 2008)

*Iphone paired with car...only 1st 3 digits of # show up*

I have an Iphone paired up with the car and it works well as long as I dial from the phone itself. If I try to use the phone through the navigation system and pull up the phone book it will show all my contacts but on 95 percent of all my contacts only the first three digits show up. Some do have the entire number but that is rare. And even if i manually put the numbers in to dial it doesnt stay in the memory.

Anyone had this experience or know of a fix?


----------



## lennyd (Jan 8, 2008)

FWIW.... recently installed a 13th generation ULF in my 2001 540i. iPhone paired and works fine. It will not, hower, work with a 528i we own that has the 6th Generation unit installed. It will pair okay with that unit, but browsing the phone's directory causes the nav screen to go bonkers. (Bonkers is a highly technical term)


----------



## C3Po (May 1, 2005)

Well, it's been over a year and, more than 6 million devices later, iPhone 1.0 is about to be replaced by iPhone 3G. Since Wi-Fi works well for me and I've got BMW NAV already, I've decided to pass on iPhone 3G for the time being.

Anyone here ready to take the plunge and upgrade? Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

travel4B said:


> I just did the new (released yesterday) iPhone software update, and it seems to have taken care of the problem on my late 2005 build 525i. With my phone, the problem seemed to resolve itself about 10-15 seconds into the call, but did not occur at all if I turned wifi off. Now it seems to be working OK with wifi still on.


I just found out from the dealer that if you leave the wifi on with the iphone, it is a KNOWN problem that you audio will drop due to interferance with the bluetooth. I saw the screen that the service advisor pulled the information up on. I had been leaving the wifi on unknowingly and started having audio drop problems about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jknj (Jun 28, 2008)

I just hooked up my new Bluetooth (ver 13) from EAS, and my new Iphone 3G. They work perfectly together! The only issue is low volume, but I am sure this is adjustable. I just haven't found out how to do so, yet.

jknj


----------



## blackjellybean (Jul 28, 2008)

worked perfectly with my 2005 525i (no Nav) , all 964 contacts appeared, no echo. :thumbuperfect!!!


----------



## jim_barnette (Nov 26, 2003)

Much to my delight, after updating my iPhone from firmware 1.x to 2.0, I'm now able to reliably make and receive calls via bluetooth. Previously, the phonebook would sync, but after initiating a call, the bluetooth would disconnect and I would be left talking over the handset. The same thing would happen on answering an incoming call. I subsequently learned that my 12th generation BMW ULF was not compatible and that I needed the newly released 13th generation ULF. Now that is not the case and I'm able to use my iPhone hands free with my 12th generation ULF!


----------

